# I would like to switch to Apple



## psam3 (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm excited to be switching over to an Apple computer soon, however I have one concern. Part of my family currently lives in another part of the country and we communicate via video messaging with Windows Live Messenger. I heard that their is a version of Messenger for OS X but it is stripped down. So my question is will I still be able to use this or are their any alternatives that will allow me to use video messaging from a Mac to a Windows computer? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

You can try this http://www.adiumx.com/


----------



## stormswimmer (Oct 20, 2005)

aMsn and Mercury messenger both allow you to use a webcam with your msn account


----------



## drummerbull (Oct 24, 2006)

adium doesn't do video messaging


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

drummerbull said:


> adium doesn't do video messaging


Yes it does, it has a plugin to do just that.

http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=4959



> Description
> During all our work on integrating audio and video into Adium, it seems that a company called MeBeam was way ahead of us. They implemented a cross-platform, protocol-agnostic videochat solution using Flash. The best of all: They allowed us to integrate with their service!
> 
> What this means is that starting today, *Adium has support for videochat*!
> ...


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Possibly Trillium which should have a Mac version out shortly.

Beam me is a solution but not necessarily a solution integrated into the IM client. (but it's only temporary)



Adium dev said:


> This serves as a nice temporary workaround until the real thing is working at full-speed.


----------



## andres_sz (Jan 3, 2008)

Skype works really great. And since you kinda "call through a telephone" you can leave a message. Its really cool and I THINK that it works with all OS.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

I agree with andres_sz, Skype for Mac is great.

_*Skype for Mac OS X*_


----------



## kfadams (Aug 26, 2007)

iChat is the slickest video conferencing tool that runs on a box, in my opinion! iChat works with AIM. You and your family can be either AIM, GoogleTalk/Jabber Account or .Mac users. Text, audio and video chat features are all available (and many more horns and whistles to boot!). This is an amazing application! You have a selection of video backdrops built into iChat (you can make it look like you're chatting under the sea, from the moon, or from the Eiffel Tower!).

You can even use special photo effects. It allows you to run a photo slideshow through Keynote or play a movie while your family looks on. This sweet little app can even share a desktop and documents! Audio chat is also available.

You can save your audio and video chats for posterity (you chat buddies will receive a prompt asking for their permission to be recorded when you tunr it on). The text chat windows offers you tabbed chats, multiple logins, invisibility, animated buddy icons, SMS forwarding, Custom buddy list order, file transfer manager and space efficient views.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

kfadams said:


> iChat is the slickest video conferencing tool that runs on a box, in my opinion! iChat works with AIM. You and your family can be either AIM, GoogleTalk/Jabber Account or .Mac users. Text, audio and video chat features are all available (and many more horns and whistles to boot!). This is an amazing application! You have a selection of video backdrops built into iChat (you can make it look like you're chatting under the sea, from the moon, or from the Eiffel Tower!).
> 
> You can even use special photo effects. It allows you to run a photo slideshow through Keynote or play a movie while your family looks on. This sweet little app can even share a desktop and documents! Audio chat is also available.
> 
> You can save your audio and video chats for posterity (you chat buddies will receive a prompt asking for their permission to be recorded when you tunr it on). The text chat windows offers you tabbed chats, multiple logins, invisibility, animated buddy icons, SMS forwarding, Custom buddy list order, file transfer manager and space efficient views.


The problem with iChat is that it is limited to which services you can use with it. You can't use MSN, Yahoo, ICQ. You can only use AIM, .Mac, Google/Jabber.


----------



## briancharlie (Feb 2, 2008)

I already have macbook for quite sometime now...I have it coz its full compatibility with my http://www.rhubcom.com turbomeeting appliance..and enhanced support for conferencing...Still for IMs I prefer Skype over Ichat coz mostly there has been issues with adding friends on MSN.


----------

